# Entrar en el modo servicio de Bang & Olufsen MX4000 y más.



## t2388 (Mar 21, 2018)

-Hola, a ver si podéis echarme un cable. Quiero entrar en el modo servicio de la TV Bang&Olufsen MX4000. he localizado el pin y aunque mi comprensión de inglés es bastante deficiente entiendo que he de producir un corto en los pines para entrar en el modo servicio. Estoy en lo cierto? El corto consta en juntar los pines? En ese caso, basta con hacerlo un momento o tienen que estar permanentemente en contacto los pines? En ese caso como puedo hacerlo?

-Por otro lado, la TV a veces se me ha apagado sola. Me ha pasado un par de veces. La TV se enciende normal y cuando pasa 1 minuto o por ahí se apaga. Después la vuelvo a encender y no suele apagarse más.

*Adjunto fotos del manual sobre entrar en modo servicio y la foto del pin de servicio.

PDFservicemode.jpg
SERVICE MODE.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

El tema de apagarse no creo pueda resolverse desde el modo servicio.

- Short-circuit the SERVICE MODE plug, P700 on PCB14 *briefly*
- Cortocircuite *brevemente* el enchufe SERVICE MODE, P700 en PCB14


----------



## t2388 (Mar 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tema de apagarse no creo pueda resolverse desde el modo servicio.
> 
> - Short-circuit the SERVICE MODE plug, P700 on PCB14 *briefly*
> - Cortocircuite *brevemente* el enchufe SERVICE MODE, P700 en PCB14


Gracias DOSMETROS. Qué desastre con el inglés. Entiendo que con un destornillador plano vale.
No, lo de entrar en el menú servicio no es para arreglar eso. Tienes idea de donde puede venir lo de que se apague la TV?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

Yo apostaría a capacitores electrolíticos degradados , empecemos por los de la fuente, fundamentalmente los pequeños de 1 o 4,7 o 10 uF.

Luego por las fuentes de alimentación que salen del fly-back que consisten en un díodo rápido y un electrolítico , en general , vertical , audio y otras tensiones de alimentación salen de allí

Saludos


----------



## t2388 (Mar 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo apostaría a capacitores electrolíticos degradados , empecemos por los de la fuente, fundamentalmente los pequeños de 1 o 4,7 o 10 uF.
> 
> Luego por las fuentes de alimentación que salen del fly-back que consisten en un díodo rápido y un electrolítico , en general , vertical , audio y otras tensiones de alimentación salen de allí
> 
> Saludos


Lo malo es que mi multímetro no puede medir capacitancia...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

Cambialos directamente !


----------



## t2388 (Mar 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambialos directamente !


¿Cuáles son exactamente?
Por cierto, cuando entro en modo servicio aparece esto:
"3321 10442717 Last error pf"


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 21, 2018)

Buenas, eso está esplicado en la página 53 del manual de servicio.

3321  = nº modelo
10442717  = nº serie  
Last error pf = último error - "Pf" =Power fail (fallo de poder (alimentación))

Pf= overloading of a supply voltage = sobrecarga de un voltaje de suministro.

Si el televisor es el mismo del post "pitido de bobina" sería normal, pues has estado metiendo mano en la alimentación.
Si es otro tv te está indicando que hay un problema (o ha habido y no se ha reseteado código) en la alimentación. Cosa normal puesto que a veces no arranca bien. Coincido con Dosmetros, huele a condensadores descapacitados.

Una duda, ¿ es el mismo tv del otro post? ¿ te solucionaron el problema con la bobina?.

 Pd. Traductor de google es tu amigo


----------



## t2388 (Mar 22, 2018)

Se trata de otro televisor. El anterior era un MX6000. En este caso se trata de un MX4000.
Joder muchas gracias Pinchavalvulas. La verdad es que no he mirado el manual para ver el fallo porque creía que no saldría...
Dado que no puedo medir los capacitadores, cuáles puedo empezar a cambiar? Puede ser el más grande?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2018)

Me inclino por los de menor capacidad primero, al igual que Dosmetros. Los de la parte caliente (hot), primario de la fuente.

Que casualidad dos tv iguales .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

[Humor electrónico - ON]

Ahora resulta que es el service oficial de  Bang&Olufsen  MUAJAJAJA

[Humor electrónico - OFF]


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> [Humor electrónico - ON]
> 
> Ahora resulta que es el service oficial de  Bang&Olufsen  MUAJAJAJA
> 
> [Humor electrónico - OFF]



He conocido servicios oficiales con gente peor preparada   (Humor electrónico )




Viene bien tener dos aparatos prácticamente iguales, uno sí o sí sale funcionando. 
Por cierto, ojo con modificar datos en el menú de servicio, un error y adiós tv, lo mejor es apuntar bien todos los datos existentes antes de cambiar nada.
Un compañero cambió datos de un basic line.... y tardó dos días en descubrir donde había metido la pata (manaza).


----------



## t2388 (Mar 22, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> He conocido servicios oficiales con gente peor preparada  (Humor electrónico )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo básicamente lo que quiero a través del modo servicio es centrar la pantalla tanto de forma horizontal como vertical.
Creo que sería tocar "Ham" y "Vsh" no lo tengo muy claro. De todas formas se pueden resetear los valores de fábrica, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

Primero cambiale capacitores !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2018)

Primero haz caso a Dosme. 
Y segundo, creo que algunos en modo fábrica no actúa sobre valores en modo de servicio.
Si nó no creo que el compañero hubiese tardado tanto en solucionar la metedura de zarpa.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 22, 2018)

Una cosa, antes de cambiar el capacitador grande (C9) es recomendable descargarlo? Me puede pasar algo al desoldarlo? En el caso de que haya que descargarlo sirve una bombilla led?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

No , bombilla de las antiguas de filamento, de esas de 220 o 110V


----------



## t2388 (Mar 22, 2018)

La bombilla de cuánto tiene que ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

Para descargar el capacitor , de 25W a 200W ,  cualquiera


----------



## t2388 (Mar 22, 2018)

Joder no encuentro bombillas incandescentes por ningún lado... Solo las de horno y nevera pero son de 15w. Lo más parecido es una bombilla con la forma de una incandescente pero dentro lleva un halógeno.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2018)

Pues con un dedo a masa y otro al condensador 

Noo, la halógena te vale, se trata de que sea filamento


----------



## t2388 (Mar 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene entradas distintas para 12V que para 24V o es la misma ?
> 
> El que tiene el manual en la mano sos vos !


La bombilla? Ni idea . Tiene rosca no tiene los típicos pines de los halógenos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

15 sirve . . .


----------



## t2388 (Mar 22, 2018)

Al final he cogido una de 42W.

He probado varios capacitadores de las dos TV y la bombilla no se enciende.

He intercambiado el C9 y de momento sin éxito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

Probar o descargar ?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probar o descargar ?


He probado a descargar pero como no se ha encendido la bombilla ya no sé..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

Ahh ok , mas seguro para vos y para el capacímetro


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 23, 2018)

Normalmente el único que podría encender la bombilla sería el de 400V. Y depende de la carga quizás ni lo notes. 
A parte, si el tv está bien al apagarse se casi descargaran. Si quedasen cargados..... Algo va mal.
Por lo mismo es conveniente descargar el filtro del puente, antes de cambiar ic de la fuente, porque no se descarga al no funcionar esta y puede sufrir el ic una descarga “descontrolada".


----------



## t2388 (Mar 23, 2018)

¿Qué es el filtro del puente, un condensador? ¿Y el ic un transistor o un circuito integrado? ¿Pueden ser el motivo del fallo?
Me han dicho que pruebe a cambiar los condensadores que en la imagen están marcados. El C9, que es el más grande, ya está cambiado y a no ser que el de la otra TV también esté *jorobado* a priori, parece que no es el motivo del fallo.

*Nota del Moderador ; Cuida el vocabulario !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 23, 2018)

El fitro del puente es el C9.
Los condensadores se utilizan para filtrar la tensión obtenida del puente u otras tomas de tensión, a parte de para otras cosas como base de tiempo etc, etc..
El "ic" es el "integarated circuit" o sea el circuito integrado ( yo siempre he utilizado CI. pero me he pervertido aquí).
A los transistores se les denomina "Tr" ó "Q" en la mayoría de los casos.

Tan importante o más son los condensadores (filtros) de la salida, sobre todo el del +B. Así que cámbialos todos.
Busca además en la parte del circuito oscilador (primario de la fuente) condensadores electrolíticos de bajo valor.


Por cierto... haz un esfuerzo por no utilizar palabras mal sonantes como joder , es raro que no te hayan llamado la atención y te hayan recordado las normas.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2018)

Te tocará cambiar "amarillos varios"


----------



## t2388 (Mar 24, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te tocará cambiar "amarillos varios"


Amarillos? A qué te refieres?
Voy a ir a la tienda de electrónica y voy a comprar oos condensadores C44, C46, C48, C52 y C53.
El IC de ser el problema cuál de ellos es?
Por cierto, los diodos rectificadores no serán no? Eso es cuando no enciende verdad?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 24, 2018

He cambiado los condensadores C44, C46, C48, C52 y C53 y la TV se sigue apagando. ¿Qué hago?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te tocará cambiar "amarillos varios"





t2388 dijo:


> Amarillos? A qué te refieres?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 24, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


Vale, estoy espesito... Pues como ya he dicho todos los amarillos están cambiados por capacitadores nuevos y sigue apagándose así que el fallo viene por otro lado.
Puede ser el transistor vertical el motivo por el cuál se apaga la TV? Cabe decir que no se ve ninguna línea en pantalla que según tengo entendido es uno de los síntomas cuando ese transistor falla.
Tal vez el flyback?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 24, 2018)

Por poder ser podría ser cualquier cosa, pero creo que el Ic de vertical no es.

¿Podrías subir fotos de la placa completa?

La fuente en este caso (según esquema) no lleva CI, lleva varios transistores, ahí tienes varios condensadores a revisar.

Veo el C61 de 2,2 uF, ese es candidato perfecto.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 24, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Por poder ser podría ser cualquier cosa, pero creo que el Ic de vertical no es.
> 
> ¿Podrías subir fotos de la placa completa?
> 
> ...


Vale he cambiado el C61 y el C137 (el naranja pequeño al lado del flyback).
Voy a probar a ver. Dejo fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2018)

Fijate en el diagrama , del flyback salen conexiones a un díodo y un capacitor electrolítico que funcionan cómo fuentes de alimentación del audio vertical , etc , probá de cambiarlos.

Fijate los capacitores cerámicos y poliester que están en paralelo con el transistor de salida horizontal.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ya he probado la TV después de cambiar los capacitadores mencionados antes y nada. Es curioso, se apaga las dos primeras veces la tercera vez se queda encendida. Al menos el rato que la he probado.
No estoy seguro de a que capacitadores y diodos te refieres.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 24, 2018)

En estos casos te podría ayudar un bote de nieve líquida (aire frío, frío, etc..), una vez encendido, sin fallar, se va enfriando por zonas para descartar.

Los diodos de salida del transformador de Líneas (flyback) son D93 y D100 para vertical. Demás salidas D90 y D91.
Revisa condensadores de esa línea.



Revisa los condensadores de la foto también.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 25, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> Ya he probado la TV después de cambiar los capacitadores mencionados antes y nada. Es curioso, se apaga las dos primeras veces la tercera vez se queda encendida. Al menos el rato que la he probado.
> No estoy seguro de a que capacitadores y diodos te refieres.


Comprobaste que no tuvieras soldaduras frías por la placa, en zonas como flyback y transformadores etc..


----------



## t2388 (Mar 25, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En estos casos te podría ayudar un bote de nieve líquida (aire frío, frío, etc..), una vez encendido, sin fallar, se va enfriando por zonas para descartar.
> 
> Los diodos de salida del transformador de Líneas (flyback) son D93 y D100 para vertical. Demás salidas D90 y D91.
> Revisa condensadores de esa línea.
> ...


*[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico] *me está costando dar con el fallo... Gracias.


Bleny dijo:


> Comprobaste que no tuvieras soldaduras frías por la placa, en zonas como flyback y transformadores etc..


Creo que no hay soldaduras frías pero de haberlas cómo se soluciona? Calentando el estaño de nuevo, no?


----------



## Bleny (Mar 25, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> Joder me está costando dar con el fallo... Gracias.
> 
> Creo que no hay soldaduras frías pero de haberlas cómo se soluciona? Calentando el estaño de nuevo, no?


Si recalentándolas se soluciona pero sabes lo que es una soldadura fría ¿no?, si ves una soldadura que tenga muy mala pinta la rehaces de nuevo, los condensador para los quedan yo los cambiaría todos por nuevos, los de toda la placa poco a poco.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 25, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> Si recalentándolas se soluciona pero sabes lo que es una soldadura fría ¿no?, si ves una soldadura que tenga muy mala pinta la rehaces de nuevo, los condensador para los quedan yo los cambiaría todos por nuevos, los de toda la placa poco a poco.


Sí sí, sé lo que es.
Te refieres cambiar todos los condensadores solo de la placa que lleva el tema de corriente, no? Lo digo porque en esta TV están separadas las placas.
Por cierto, googleando he visto que este fallo en televisores Philips se debe a un sistema de protección que desactivándolo se soluciona. No tendrá esto un sistema igual? Lo digo porque lo que es el monitor es de la marca Philips.
También me he dado cuenta que este modelo a diferencia de la MX6000 tiene una placa adicional wue no sé que es. Lo digo por si fuera eso.
Adjunto fotos de la placa que menciono y de la placa por abajo por si se me pasa alguna soldadura y ves algo raro.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 25, 2018)

La placa esa que dices que creo que tiene de ver con el audio, mira te marcado las soldaduras que veo a sin mas raras, la placa que me refiero de cambiar condensadores, es esa a la que ya las cambiado ya unos cuantos.


Oculto


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2018)

Ya dije yo que ese esquema me sonaba a philips . Con lo complicados que son los Philips.... 
Los módulos a parte suelen ser el txt, procesado de sonido (nicam, etc), etc.
De Philips hay muchísimas averías documentadas en la red, sería bueno saber a que modelo de Philips equivale.

¿Revisaste el condensador de 1uF?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 25, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ya dije yo que ese esquema me sonaba a philips . Con lo complicados que son los Philips....
> Los módulos a parte suelen ser el txt, procesado de sonido (nicam, etc), etc.
> De Philips hay muchísimas averías documentadas en la red, sería bueno saber a que modelo de Philips equivale.
> 
> ¿Revisaste el condensador de 1uF?


Te refieres al de 2,2uF que comentaste, no? El que está al lado del flyback. Si es ese sí lo cambié.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2018)

C29, C31 y C32, este último es el de 1uF.

En el foro hay algún especialista en Philips, pero andan perdidos.

Una vez reparé un sanyo que arrancaba cuando le daba la gana, una vez encendido podía estar todo el día que no fallaba.
Tenía el esquema, todo estaba bien pero a veces no encendía. Opté por revisar todo e incluso dibujé el esquema de la fuente (menos mal que era muy sencilla). Al dibujar la fuente comprobé que una parte no venía en el esquema y precisamente ahí estaba el fallo, un condensador de 0,22uF descapacitado. Tardé dos semanas o mas en repararlo..... pero el servicio ténico no lo reparó y luego supe que era avería típica.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 25, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> C29, C31 y C32, este último es el de 1uF.
> 
> En el foro hay algún especialista en Philips, pero andan perdidos.
> 
> ...


Ah, vale sí. Bueno de todas formas creo que voy a cambiarlos todos. Ya los he apuntado. A ver si tengo suerte y se trata de un capacitador. Sino no sé que hacer.
Lo que he comentado antes que llevan las Philips y que hace que se apague es el circuito IK pero no sé mucho más.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2018)

Eso es para cuando el tubo (pantalla) está mal y el tv se "protege" apagando o llevando stnd-by. Se engaña al circuito y se puede seguir viendo el tv hasta que el tubo ya no dé mas.
¿Como se ve la imagen? ¿normal o tira a un color y brillo apagado?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 25, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso es para cuando el tubo (pantalla) está mal y el tv se "protege" apagando o llevando stnd-by. Se engaña al circuito y se puede seguir viendo el tv hasta que el tubo ya no dé mas.
> ¿Como se ve la imagen? ¿normal o tira a un color y brillo apagado?


Se ve bien. Y lo raro es que los primeros días estuve jugando con las Raspberry y no se apagaba. No creo que sea porque eché Spray Aislarco, no? Le eché a las bobinas y a la parte del tubo que tiene cobre.
Por cierto, he leído esto en un foro googleando aunque no entiendo muy bien lo que quieren decir:
"Cuando estos Philips se apagan a los 8 segundos hay que entrar al MS, se da encendido y rápidamente se digita la secuencia del MS, cuando se ilumina la pantalla verán la entrada al MS ir rápidamente a AKB y ponerlo en 1, el TV queda encendido para hacer las mediciones correspondientes, seguro que figura el error 11, se hace el conocido agregado de los 3 diodos 1N4148 para anular la protección de IK, que por Soft se hace cuando se cambia el valor de AKB de 0 a 1
Saludos
*► Solución ◄"*
"coincido,
por el tiempo que tarda en apagarse podemos darnos una idea de que esta fallando
protección por BLK_IN es de 6 seg o mas."


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2018)

Pero ¿por qué echaste aislarco en todos lados?, ¿tanto ruido hacían las bobinas?
Hay en zonas que por mucho que lo intentes no conseguiras quitar zumbidos o pitidos, por ser ligeramente audibles las frecuencia de trabajo de esos circuitos. Al menos para algunos.
Hombre, el aislarco lo que hace, como buen barníz, es aislar por lo que me extraña que sea el problema, mas bien coincidió que no falló.
Aún así revisa bien las zonas donde pueda haber caido el barníz por si acaso hay algún potenciómetro ajustable o algún contacto.

Yo mismo tengo un Pioneer (chasis Nokia) que me funciona dos o tres días bien y al día siguiente nada. No lo he reparado por que estoy arto, todos los años hay que cambiarle los condensadores y pesa mucho para mis rodillas y espalda de cincuentero.

El tema de la modificación, nunca la he hecho ni visto, la conozco de la web. De todas formas a tí te salía error de alimentación.
En cuanto al tiempo que tarda en apagarse no es relevante. Podría tardar lo mismo en fallar y ser de sonido, de vertical o la pata del mueble (esto lo decía mucho un exjefe).


----------



## t2388 (Mar 25, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pero ¿por qué echaste aislarco en todos lados?, ¿tanto ruido hacían las bobinas?
> Hay en zonas que por mucho que lo intentes no conseguiras quitar zumbidos o pitidos, por ser ligeramente audibles las frecuencia de trabajo de esos circuitos. Al menos para algunos.
> Hombre, el aislarco lo que hace, como buen barníz, es aislar por lo que me extraña que sea el problema, mas bien coincidió que no falló.
> Aún así revisa bien las zonas donde pueda haber caido el barníz por si acaso hay algún potenciómetro ajustable o algún contacto.
> ...


No creo que sea eso ya que la mayor parte lo eché con las bobinas desoldadas, es decir, fuera de la placa. Mañana compraré los condensadores que faltan por cambiar a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 25, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> No creo que sea eso ya que la mayor parte lo eché con las bobinas desoldadas, es decir, fuera de la placa. Mañana compraré los condensadores que faltan por cambiar a ver si suena la flauta.


A lo mejor tuviste mala suerte y cayo en alguna zona que tuviera una soldadura fría y haya quedado haciendo peor contacto.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 25, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> A lo mejor tuviste mala suerte y cayo en alguna zona que tuviera una soldadura fría y haya quedado haciendo peor contacto.


Imposible ya que no eché en la parte de debajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2018)

Yo cambiaría *todos* los electrolíticos y luego vería . . .


----------



## t2388 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ya he cambiado todos los condensadores y sigue igual... Curiosamente la primera vez que la he encendido la pantalla ha mostrado "last error no" (foto).
Luego a vuelto a poner lo de "last error pf".
Qué puedo hacer ahora?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

¿ Pero en modo service habías reseteado eso ?

¿ Dónde  está el diagrama para ver dónde sensa la fuente ?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 26, 2018)

¿Cómo? No entiendo que quieres decir. Yo he encendido la TV y he entrado en modo servicio.
No he reseteado nada en ningún momento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok , en que parte de la fuente toma para controlar si el voltaje de la fuentes está bien ?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok , en que parte de la fuente toma para controlar si el voltaje de la fuentes está bien ?


En qué parte de la fuente toma? Qué quieres decir?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

En que parte el micro mide la fuente ?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En que parte el micro mide la fuente ?


Lo siento pero sigo sin entenderte. Ten en cuenta que tengo pocos conocimientos de electrónica. Es que no se a qué te refieres con micro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

Claro , algún microcontrolador mide alguna tensión de la fuente y apaga por baja o por alta y te pone ese cartel de advertencia.

Para que voltaje de alimentación es el tv y cuanto hay de linea actualmente ?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , algún microcontrolador mide alguna tensión de la fuente y apaga por baja o por alta y te pone ese cartel de advertencia.
> 
> Para que voltaje de alimentación es el tv y cuanto hay de linea actualmente ?


Dime cómo puedo medir lo que me comentas. En cuanto al voltaje supongo que te vale una foto de la pegatina trasera, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

O sea que tienen 220Vac en los tomacorrientes ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 26, 2018)

Aquí está el manual Dosme.
He intentado subirlo pero es muy grande.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok , primero con un transformador de 220 - 6V  , conectando el secundario en serie en un sentido y luego en el inverso tendremos 220V + 6V =226 V y en el otro 220 - 6 = 214 V

Probá con ambos a ver si el problema viene por baja o alta la fuente .

Grax Pincha


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

Medir en la fuente los 154Vdc


En la página 17 hay un AV1 12V sense
En la página 18 un Power fail
Sigue el power fail en pagina 37 abajo izquierda 
En página 30 , R72 regula los 154 V ?
Página 27 a la izquierda


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 26, 2018)

En la página 22 está el circuito regulador con la R72  y también la entrada de Power Fail para Tr19. Ahí está el C61 de 2,2uF que ya cambió.
Abajo a la derecha de los optoacopladores.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

¿Pero entonces qué tengo que hacer? Comprar un transformador para comprobar lo que dice @DOSMETROS?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

No , si lo tenés se puede hacer esa prueba.

Medí en la fuente los 154Vdc


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , si lo tenés se puede hacer esa prueba.
> 
> Medí en la fuente los 154Vdc


No tengo el transformador por eso digo que tendré que comprarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

No compres nada , buscá en la fuente la salida de 154 V y medila


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No compres nada , buscá en la fuente la salida de 154 V y medila


Ah vale. Perdona eh? Te agradezco la paciencia que estás teniendo conmigo. Bueno, tanto tú como @Pinchavalvulas. Es de agradecer.
Vale entonces donde tengo que medir exactamente? Es que no sé donde esta la salida de 154V.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 27, 2018)

L2 y positivo de C42, entre esos puntos está la salida de 154V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Sip , cambiaste ese C42 que tiene que ser de al menos 200V ?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

El C42 no lo cambié. Dejo fotos de lo que me habéis dicho. Donde tengo que poner cada punta del polímetro y sobretodo en qué posición pongonla ruleta?
Dejo la lista de todo lo que hasta ahora he cambiado:
C29, C31, C32, C44, C46, C48, C52, C53, C61, C82, C100, C120, C121, C131, C132, C134 y C137.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Ahí dónde está C42 soldale un cable rojo o anaranjado dónde dice + y uno negro o azul al -

Pelás las puntas de los cables y los enroscás en las puntas del tester. Tester seteado en DCV (VDC)  200V


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí dónde está C42 soldale un cable rojo o anaranjado dónde dice + y uno negro o azul al -
> 
> Pelás las puntas de los cables y los enroscás en las puntas del tester. Tester seteado en DCV (VDC)  200V


En el C42 no indica el + y el -. Tiene 4 patas. Una central y tres alrededor.
Hace falta soldar los cables? No es lo mismo tocar con las puntas del tester?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Ahí dónde dice +154 la punta roja , dónde está el signo - la punta negra.

O sea , la central es la positiva y las otras tres las negativas.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

Entiendo que la tv tiene que estar encendida por eso me has dicho lo de los cables.
Hostia perdona ahora acabo de ver lo del + y -.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Si , el soldar los cables y enroscarlos en las puntas del tester te exime de cualquier error, dónde se te desliza una punta y PUM !


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , el soldar los cables y enroscarlos en las puntas del tester te exime de cualquier error, dónde se te desliza una punta y PUM !


Voy a soldar los cables del tester directamente ya que se separaron. Los tenía con celo. Así aprovecho y me ahorro el cable. Por cierto, tengo que descargar el capacitador antes de soldar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Mejor , así no te "patéa"


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ok. Entonces con el L2 que comentó @Pinchavalvulas hay que hacer algo?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 27, 2018)

No, era para indicarte de donde salía la tensión, pero ya está bien detallado en la misma placa.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

Vale, ya está. Dejo fotos de la medición en Standby y encendida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2018)

Estaría bien .

Entonces ahora hay que ver la parte que verifica la fuente , ahora me tengo que ir al centro un rato.

Saludos !


----------



## t2388 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ok. Ya me contarás cómo lo hago cuando puedas. Un saludo.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 29, 2018)

Traigo nuevas noticias. No sé si sabéis que tengo dos Bang & Olufsen? La primera que adquirí y arreglé pero me acabé cargando una bobina es una MX6000 y la segunda la que ocupa este hilo es la MX4000. Total, que la MX6000 la tenía en casa todavía pero la pensaba tirar. Hoy me he iluminado y .e ha dado por ponerle la placa de la MX4000 a la MX6000. Me daba miedo porque no sabía si iba a petar algo pero la he tenido un rato encendida y parece que no se apaga aunque si entro en modo servicio sigue apareciendo lo de last error pf. Es normal? Le puede pasar algo a la TV por haberle puesto la placa de la MX4000?

EDITO: la he llevado al comedor después de haberla probado en la habitación. Ha hecho un ruido algo extraño y ahora se apaga también. No entiendo nada...bufff
Desde la ignorancia pregunto, no será algo de la placa que ha hecho que se joda el tubo de ambas TV? O el problema está en la placa?
Adjunto una foto de una de las placas que también llevabtema corriente por lo visto. A ver si va a estar por ahí el fallo.
También he visto en el manual que pone power fail en algunos sitios (foto). Iran por ahí los tiros?


----------



## Bleny (Mar 29, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> Traigo nuevas noticias. No sé si sabéis que tengo dos Bang & Olufsen? La primera que adquirí y arreglé pero me acabé cargando una bobina es una MX6000 y la segunda la que ocupa este hilo es la MX4000. Total, que la MX6000 la tenía en casa todavía pero la pensaba tirar. Hoy me he iluminado y .e ha dado por ponerle la placa de la MX4000 a la MX6000. Me daba miedo porque no sabía si iba a petar algo pero la he tenido un rato encendida y parece que no se apaga aunque si entro en modo servicio sigue apareciendo lo de last error pf. Es normal? Le puede pasar algo a la TV por haberle puesto la placa de la MX4000?
> 
> EDITO: la he llevado al comedor después de haberla probado en la habitación. Ha hecho un ruido algo extraño y ahora se apaga también. No entiendo nada...bufff
> Desde la ignorancia pregunto, no será algo de la placa que ha hecho que se joda el tubo de ambas TV? O el problema está en la placa?
> ...


Puede que tuviera algún componente medio roto y se haya roto del todo, comprueba si ves alguno que haya cambiado de aspecto o rajado, esa placa que pones es la placa amplificadora de audio en la pagina 14 del datashet sale.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 29, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> Puede que tuviera algún componente medio roto y se haya roto del todo, comprueba si ves alguno que haya cambiado de aspecto o rajado, esa placa que pones es la placa amplificadora de audio en la pagina 14 del datashet sale.


No puede ser un componente roto pues la TV actúa igual que lo hacía la que corresponde al hilo. Vamos a decir grande (MX6000) y pequeña (MX4000). La TV que encendía pero se apagaba era la pequeña. La grande lo que le pasaba era que me cargué una bobina. Pues ahora he probado la placa de la TV pequeña ennla grande. Al principio parecía ir bien hasta que ha pasado lo que digo. Es decir, no tiene sentido que sea algo que se a roto del todo ya que la pequeña ya fallaba.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 29, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> No puede ser un componente roto pues la TV actúa igual que lo hacía la que corresponde al hilo. Vamos a decir grande (MX6000) y pequeña (MX4000). La TV que encendía pero se apagaba era la pequeña. La grande lo que le pasaba era que me cargué una bobina. Pues ahora he probado la placa de la TV pequeña ennla grande. Al principio parecía ir bien hasta que ha pasado lo que digo. Es decir, no tiene sentido que sea algo que se a roto del todo ya que la pequeña ya fallaba.


No lo estoy diciendo por el echo de que se apague, lo estoy diciendo por el ruido que dices a ver escuchado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 29, 2018)

¿Que diferencia hay entre un tv y otro?, ¿tamaño de pantalla?.
Que placa has intercambiado exactamente.
Si no has cambiado la placa principal o la que tiene el (o los ) microprocesador, el fallo seguirá, porque hay que borrarlo. Primero hay que solucionar el fallo y después mirar lo del error. Mi consejo, no estés entrando y saliendo del modo servvicio hasta que no tengas todo bien, no sea que sin querer cambies algo y se complique la reparación. O te falle en modo servicio y luego no te encienda por algún dato dañado.

Lo de que hay puntos indicando power fail en el esquema ya lo comentó DOSMETROS, seguramente eran los puntos siguientes que te recomendaría revisar. Ese punto "Power Fail" (C62) que va al Tr19 ya lo comenté, que interactúa con el circuito regulador de los +154.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 29, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Que diferencia hay entre un tv y otro?, ¿tamaño de pantalla?.
> Que placa has intercambiado exactamente.
> Si no has cambiado la placa principal o la que tiene el (o los ) microprocesador, el fallo seguirá, porque hay que borrarlo. Primero hay que solucionar el fallo y después mirar lo del error. Mi consejo, no estés entrando y saliendo del modo servvicio hasta que no tengas todo bien, no sea que sin querer cambies algo y se complique la reparación. O te falle en modo servicio y luego no te encienda por algún dato dañado.
> 
> Lo de que hay puntos indicando power fail en el esquema ya lo comentó DOSMETROS, seguramente eran los puntos siguientes que te recomendaría revisar. Ese punto "Power Fail" (C62) que va al Tr19 ya lo comenté, que interactúa con el circuito regulador de los +154.


Lo que he hecho es cambiar literalmente las tripas de una a otra. La diferencia entre una y otra es, a priori, el tamaño de pantalla, alguna pequeña diferencia en los componentes como la placa verde que puse y poco más. La MX4000 21" y la MX6000 28". Si te fijas comparten manual de servicio. 
Lo que me resulta extraño es que haya funcionado durante un buen rato la MX6000. Ha sido cambiarla al comedor y hacer un ruido raro y apagarse. Al principio no llegaba ni a encenderse. Es decir, estaba en standby y si le daba a encender el led verde se encendía 1 segundo y volvía a standby. Después he logrado encenderla pero ahora como he comentado hace lo mismo que la MX 4000. Se enciende pero pasados unos segundos se apaga.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 29, 2018)

Supongo que intercambiarías la bobina cantarina.
Puede que el ruido haya sido un chasquido o chispazo del tubo.

Lo que me extraña es que cambiando todo excepto el tubo, te dé el mismo error, a no ser que el otro también tuviese guardado el error de cuando pusiste la bobina cortada y falló.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 29, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Supongo que intercambiarías la bobina cantarina.
> Puede que el ruido haya sido un chasquido o chispazo del tubo.
> 
> Lo que me extraña es que cambiando todo excepto el tubo, te dé el mismo error, a no ser que el otro también tuviese guardado el error de cuando pusiste la bobina cortada y falló.


Sí, daba el mismo error pero claro supongo que es normal porque el error lo tiene la placa, no?
Bueno yo ya no sé que hacer... Al final acabaré por tirar la dos TV si no encuentro la solución.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 29, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> Sí, daba el mismo error pero claro supongo que es normal porque el error lo tiene la placa, no?
> Bueno yo ya no sé que hacer... Al final acabaré por tirar la dos TV si no encuentro la solución.


Y cual era el problema que tenia la bobina de la mx4000 que no encaja en la placa de la mx6000.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 29, 2018)

A ver, para aclararnos, el de la bobina funcionaba a falta de solucionar tema de bobina ¿o ya no funcionaba?.
Y este el problema que tiene es que a veces no enciende o se apaga nada mas encender y cuando enciende ya no falla.
Lo siguiente me lo ha pisado Bleny mientras escribía je je, ¿que pasaría si cambias la bobina al otro?


----------



## t2388 (Mar 29, 2018)

1- La MX6000 funcionaba a falta de la bobina. La idea cuando adquirí la MX4000 era aprovechar la bobina de ésta y ponérsela a la MX6000 pero desgraciadamente no encaja.

2-Lo que le pasa a la placa o a la TV MX4000 es que enciende pero se apaga a los pocos segundos.

3-Hoy lo que se me ha ocurrido es poner la placa (absolutamente toda incluido la  tarjeta que se pone en el tubo) de la MX4000 a la MX6000. Primero la he probado en la habitación y ha estado un buen rato y no se apagaba. Creí que ya estaba el asunto resuelto aunque curiosamente entrando en service marcaba el error pf. Bien, la he apagado y la he llevado al comedor para probar la Raspberry. He enchufado la Raspberry y cuando he encendido la TV ha sonado algo raro y se ha apagado. Cuando la he intentado encender no llegaba a encender (el led pasaba de rojo a verde y de nuevo a rojo en 1 segundo) pero después la he desenchufado, la he vuelto a enchufar y ya encendía pero con el problema que tenía ennla MX4000. Todo muy raro.

Espero haberme explicado.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 29, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> 1- La MX6000 funcionaba a falta de la bobina. La idea cuando adquirí la MX4000 era aprovechar la bobina de ésta y ponérsela a la MX6000 pero desgraciadamente no encaja.
> 
> 2-Lo que le pasa a la placa o a la TV MX4000 es que enciende pero se apaga a los pocos segundos.
> 
> ...


Ha las malas podrías extender las patas de la bobina con cable recubierto de estaño para darle solidez llegar a los agujeros del pcb, se entiende lo que quiero decir no.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 30, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> 1- La MX6000 funcionaba a falta de la bobina. La idea cuando adquirí la MX4000 era aprovechar la bobina de ésta y ponérsela a la MX6000 pero desgraciadamente no encaja.
> 
> 2-Lo que le pasa a la placa o a la TV MX4000 es que enciende pero se apaga a los pocos segundos.
> 
> ...





Bleny dijo:


> Ha las malas podrías extender las patas de la bobina con cable recubierto de estaño para darle solidez llegar a los agujeros del pcb, se entiende lo que quiero decir no.


Hay otro problema. La bobina de la MX4000 tiene 5 patas a diferencia de la MX6000 que tiene 4.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 30, 2018

Vosotros que tenéis más experiencia veis en el manual algun integrado que sea el sistema de protección? Lo digo porque el fallo puede ser ese. Es que estoy un poco desesperado, ya no sé que hacer.
El fallo puede ser del flyback? Lo digo porque puedo ponerle el de la MX6000.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 30, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> Hay otro problema. La bobina de la MX4000 tiene 5 patas a diferencia de la MX6000 que tiene 4.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 30, 2018
> 
> ...


Aunque tenga 6 patas solo 2 de ellas están conectadas, fijate las que tienen enrollado el cable de cobre, o las patas que te den valor con el multimetro.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2018)

El transformador de líneas podría ser que tuviese fugas y de vez en cuando soltara descargas que detectarían los sistemas de protección, peeeroo................. si has cambiado la placa entera y la otra placa funcionaa.... dudo que sea el transformador (Fly-back = volar de vuelta ).

El problema es que las protecciones son muchas, muchas de ellas encadenadas y o se ha trabajado con ello o es muy complicado de seguir.  No es solo un CI., el micro detecta el error, que le llega por un lado y lo envía por otro lado. Hay que seguirle el rastro a todo eso.

Por otro lado si cambiaste la placa, oíste un ruido y ahora te hace lo mismo, me temo que (como dije antes) tubo mal. 
Lo mejor para salir de dudas es adaptar la bobina al chassis anterior y probar si funciona bien.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 30, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> Aunque tenga 6 patas solo 2 de ellas están conectadas, fijate las que tienen enrollado el cable de cobre, o las patas que te den valor con el multimetro.[/QUO





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El transformador de líneas podría ser que tuviese fugas y de vez en cuando soltara descargas que detectarían los sistemas de protección, peeeroo................. si has cambiado la placa entera y la otra placa funcionaa.... dudo que sea el transformador (Fly-back = volar de vuelta ).
> 
> El problema es que las protecciones son muchas, muchas de ellas encadenadas y o se ha trabajado con ello o es muy complicado de seguir.  No es solo un CI., el micro detecta el error, que le llega por un lado y lo envía por otro lado. Hay que seguirle el rastro a todo eso.
> 
> ...


El problema es que la placa de la MX6000 las desmonte de su carcasa y la de la fuente tiene muchas piezas que quité y ahora es un jaleo volver a poner todo.
Ahora mismo tengo la TV encendida (la MX4000) y no se apaga. Esto es para alucinar. Por lo visto se apaga las dos primeras veces. La tercera vez se queda encendida. No entiendo nada.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 30, 2018)

Después de que haya funcionado labhe apagado para irme a comer. Ahora la vuelvo a encender y se vuelve a apagar. Bufff...


----------



## Bleny (Mar 30, 2018)

Si dice power fail compruaba la fuente que no tenga ningún diodo roto o transistor, 2 preguntas el condensador este lo cambiaste

 y los condensadores que pusiste son nuevos o son de la placa del MX6000.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 30, 2018)

Bleny dijo:


> Si dice power fail compruaba la fuente que no tenga ningún diodo roto o transistor, 2 preguntas el condensador este lo cambiaste
> Ver el archivo adjunto 165191
> y los condensadores que pusiste son nuevos o son de la placa del MX6000.


Los condensadores que cambié son completamente nuevos. El que pones en la foto no lo cambié pero hice la prueba quebme dijo @DOSMETROS y daba el voltaje correcto. No sé si así se comprueba el capacitador.
Estoy por tirar la toalla porque no veo que vaya a solucionarlo...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2018)

Si te refieres  a la bombilla, no lo entendiste, no era para probarlos era para descargarlos para que no sufrieras descargas, ni tú ni el aparato de medida y que al manipular el circuito, no sufra ningún semiconductor por descargas fortuitas.
Cámbialo, ese condensador se ha llevado buen calentamiento, por que se le ha encogido la camisa.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 30, 2018)

N


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Si te refieres  a la bombilla, no lo entendiste, no era para probarlos era para descargarlos para que no sufrieras descargas, ni tú ni el aparato de medida y que al manipular el circuito, no sufra ningún semiconductor por descargas fortuitas.
> Cámbialo, ese condensador se ha llevado buen calentamiento, por que se le ha encogido la camisa.


O me refiero a la bombilla sino a conectar el multímetro en ese condensador y encender la TV para ver si daba el voltaje correcto (154V).

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 30, 2018

He cambiado el condensador por el de la otra TV y sigue apagándose. Me tiene amargado la TV.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2018)

Ahh, pero eso relativo, puedes tener la tensión dentro de los límites pero estar mal el condensador y costarle cargarse, con lo cual tardaría en filtrarse la tensión y podría dar problemas de encendido. 
Dosmetros quería asegurarse de que la tensión realmente estaba, o mas bien que no estaba demasido baja.

Lo que puedes hacer es medir en todos los puntos con tensión señalados en la placa (como el +154), para ver si hay alguna variación. Esto siempre con el televisor en frío que sería cuando falla.
También puedes descargar el condensador principal con la bombilla y ver si falla, para descartar que sea en frío o en caliente sin carga. El condensador referido sería C9 *y ojo que se carga con 300V* mas o menos.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 30, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ahh, pero eso relativo, puedes tener la tensión dentro de los límites pero estar mal el condensador y costarle cargarse, con lo cual tardaría en filtrarse la tensión y podría dar problemas de encendido.
> Dosmetros quería asegurarse de que la tensión realmente estaba, o mas bien que no estaba demasido baja.
> 
> Lo que puedes hacer es medir en todos los puntos con tensión señalados en la placa (como el +154), para ver si hay alguna variación. Esto siempre con el televisor en frío que sería cuando falla.
> También puedes descargar el condensador principal con la bombilla y ver si falla, para descartar que sea en frío o en caliente sin carga. El condensador referido sería C9 *y ojo que se carga con 300V* mas o menos.


El condensador que comentas está bien en principio ya que alcanza el voltaje y después se descarga de forma normal hasta llegar a 0V. En cuanto al C9 es completamente nuevo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2018)

Sin medir con capacímetro y o medidor de ESR no se puede decir que está bueno un condensador. Aún dándote bien con los medidores a veces están mal.

Lee bien, no estoy diciendo que C9 esté mal o que lo pruebes, estoy diciendo que lo descargues y pruebes a ver si falla el tv, para descartar si falla (el tv) en frío o en caliente. 
Parece que sigues pensando que descargar con la bombilla un condensador es probar si está bien, si se descarga, cosa normal si lo cortocircuitas, no es sinónimo de que esté bien. El descargarlos solamente se hace por seguridad o para descartar en la búsqueda de la avería.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 31, 2018)

Visto la dificultad para arreglar la MX4000 voy a probar de poner la bobina de la MX4000 en la MX6000 a ver qué pasa. Le he doblado la patilla del medio que al parecer no tiene mucha utilidad ya que no tiene hilo. Lo que no sé que hacer para que encaje en la placa de la MX6000.
Creéis que será compatible?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> Visto la dificultad para arreglar la MX4000 voy a probar de poner la bobina de la MX4000 en la MX6000 a ver qué pasa. Le he doblado la patilla del medio que al parecer no tiene mucha utilidad ya que no tiene hilo. Lo que no sé que hacer para que encaje en la placa de la MX6000.
> Creéis que será compatible?


Y por que no dejas de romper componentes y sueldas un cable a cada pata de la bobina y luego los sueldas al pcb?????


----------



## t2388 (Mar 31, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y por que no dejas de romper componentes y sueldas un cable a cada pata de la bobina y luego los sueldas al pcb?????


Doblar una patilla no es romper un componente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> Doblar una patilla no es romper un componente.


Ya veremos cuando quieras enderezarla si no funciona...


----------



## Bleny (Mar 31, 2018)

t2388 dijo:


> Visto la dificultad para arreglar la MX4000 voy a probar de poner la bobina de la MX4000 en la MX6000 a ver qué pasa. Le he doblado la patilla del medio que al parecer no tiene mucha utilidad ya que no tiene hilo. Lo que no sé que hacer para que encaje en la placa de la MX6000.
> Creéis que será compatible?


Con los sobrantes de las patas de los condensadores, con un cable pequeño o sacar unos hilos de cobre de un cable estañarlos para darle rigidez y usarlo de patas.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 31, 2018)

Ahora a la MX6000 no se le enciende el led de standby por lo que no puedo encenderla.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 31, 2018)

Si no recuerdo mal, encendiste el tv sin la bobina, lo normal es que algo se fuera, posíblemente el Tr1.

Sacado del manual:
*"*El circuito de control / regulación se encuentra en el
lado primario. El oscilador consiste en Tr4-5 y
el componente que determina la frecuencia, C24 (C18). los
generadores de rampa D16, C26 y R24,
El modulador de ancho de pulso, Tr6-8, y el controlador
circuito, Tr9-12.

Tr2, L1 y R4 constituyen el circuito de medición para
el sistema de protección de sobrecarga. Devanado primario 1-4
y los diodos 9-12 proporcionan aproximadamente + - 5V de suministro para
el circuito primario, el conductor y los optoacopladores.
Tr13 es un transistor de regulación para el ancho de pulso
modulador del circuito de retroalimentación.
El circuito de amortiguación, *D5-7, L7 y C7-12 (excluyendo
c9), limita los picos de tensión en Tr1, cuando no conmuta"*


----------



## t2388 (Mar 31, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, encendiste el tv sin la bobina, lo normal es que algo se fuera, posíblemente el Tr1.
> 
> Sacado del manual:
> *"*El circuito de control / regulación se encuentra en el
> ...


Sí, es talby como lo dices. Empiezo por cambiar Tr1 entonces, no?
Vale acabo de darme cuenta que el Tr1 ya lo he cambiado y sí, estaba petado.


----------



## t2388 (Mar 31, 2018)

Después de cambiar todonlo que has nombrado la he enchufado y ya encendía el led rojo pero en cuanto le he dado a encender a saltado el fusible. He vuelto a poner otro fusible y esta vez a saltado nada más meter la clavija en el enchufe.


----------

